# Prender una luz con un boton, flip-flop y 555



## Samphantom (Dic 14, 2006)

Hola amigos del foro:

Me han dejado un proyecto en el cual se tiene que prender una luz por medio de un boton y que cuando prenda se quede encendida por 1 minuto y medio y con el mismo boton apagarla en cualquier momento (dentro del minuto y medio claro esta).

Mis conocimientos en electronica son pocos por lo cual pido su ayuda para este diseno, lo he pensado armar con un flip-flop y un temporizador, el problema es que no se como se utiliza un flip-flop porque se que hay diferentes tipos del mismo, jk, D, etc.

Ovbiamente si tienen un diferente diseno al que tengo en mente sera muy bien recibido y si alguien sabe por ahi de algun tutorial sobre flip-flop se los agradecere.

Gracias a todos por hacer de este foro el mejor.
Saludos.


----------



## Apollo (Dic 15, 2006)

Hola Samphantom:

En el foro contamos con un tutorial sobre Flip Flops.   

Sobre el circuito está un poc más complicado que un solo FF y un 555.

En cuanto tenga un circuito lo subo para que veamos si te sirve.

Saludos al foro


----------



## Samphantom (Dic 15, 2006)

Gracias Apollo estare esperando tu circuito.   Bueno tenia en mente utilizar el mismo boton para activar la luz por un tiempo determinado y al mismo tiempo apagarlo con el mismo, implementando con el mismo un flip-flop de prende y apaga.

No me habia dado cuenta que eres mi paisano, yo resido fuera de mi pais (Canada) y pues aqui todo esta super lejos y como no tienen la costumbre de comprar refacciones sino que si ya no sirve lo tiran, pues no hay tiendas de refacciones y me es dificil pues tengo que pedir la refaccion exacta para el proyecto y como no se mucho sobre el tema.... bueno no te abrumo mucho con mi historial jejejeje.
Saludos a Mexico y a los companeros del foro.

Gracias de nuevo por tu tiempo Apollo.


----------



## Trinquete (Dic 30, 2006)

Hola Samphantom:
Es posible que tenga un circuito que te vá a interesar,si nó mal recuerdo lo realizé con un 4001 o 4011, para el funcionamiento dá igual uno que otro; un pulsador y dos puertas de las cuatro que tiene cualquiera de estos integrados,realizaba la funcion de conmutador y con las otras dos puertas restantes se puede hacer el monoestable ,dame un tiempo y te lo busco .Un saludo.


----------



## djpablinux (Feb 14, 2007)

Hola a  todos,
Truinquete, me parece que el circuito que tenes a mi tambien me sirve y mucho
me lo podrias pasar a mi tambien ?
desde ya muchas gracias
En realidad me serve cualquiera ya que tengo el mismo teme
saludos a todos y gracias


----------

